# Video of a Hike in the Black Hills with Goats and Packs



## lenallen (Mar 25, 2009)

Just a very nice hike with our goats and their packs. Shows a lot about what it's like hiking in the Black Hills in general. 





This one is a little bit special to us because our herd runt (named "Harney") seems to be trying to re-assert himself among the others. So we made a video about it.
-Lee Alley
Rapid City


----------



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

That was neat! thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## pbfarm (Mar 14, 2009)

Lee--What a great trip! We used to live in SD and miss it greatly...this was such a treat! Where was your hike? Post more like it anytime!!!
Beth


----------

